
The Unfixable Bug - kretash
http://www.ilikebigbits.com/blog/2016/11/22/the-unfixable-bug
======
cestith
Often when you can't find a bug it's because you've assumed something that is
not, in fact, true. This is an excellent example. The author assumed he could
see a red car on a green terrain. This is one reason pair programming, code
reviews, or even just leaving and coming back to your own work can do wonders.
People don't always make the same assumptions. In this case, another
programmer who wasn't colorblind would have been able to point straight at the
box.

------
wyldfire
It's much more common than one might suspect. "Red-green color blindness
affects up to 8% of males of Northern European descent." [wikipedia]

------
brokenmachine
This seems like a stupid mistake to make for someone who has colorblindness,
especially after all the troubleshooting.

I do realize that's the point of the story, but I think it's a pretty
pointless post. Just like this one I suppose...

TLDR instead of reading the post: code isn't always the problem, people can be
stupid.

